# what the best andriod phone to use for uber.



## pri8t

I have been using a iphone 5c just uber that i wifi tether to my andriod. I tried the andriod app on my driod phone and it seems much better, i like that i can you waze to navigate with uber.
I just want to know what andriod phones is everyone else using since im in the market for a good one that will get ubering done good and accurate. Thanks


----------



## LAuberX

Motorola Moto g lte

EBay only I'm afraid, but less than $150.00


----------



## jerseymc

When I was ubering, I used my note 3. Get the biggest screen phone you can afford, you will thank me later.


----------



## UberDesson

I am using iPhone 5c now. But if I had to redo it, I would go with Galaxy Note 3 or 4: bigger screen & can use Google Maps or Waze as default.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

8" tablet?
Only $10 per month added to my current data plan. (Verizon)


----------



## Chicago-uber

Note 4. No more squinting to see the damn map on iPhones


----------



## Showa50

Minimum 2gb of ram, preferably 3gb.


----------



## Omair

I've used a Nexus 5 and an LG G3. Both have large enough screens where I can see the text clearly.

But if you're buying a phone just for Uber and will not use it for personal use, then the Moto G LTE is the way to go.


----------



## Bart McCoy

just about any 5inch plus phone will do


----------



## Uberamstel

Also been very happy with the affordable Motorola Moto G, 5 inch screen, snappy, affordable and it just auto-updated to Lollipop! Make sure it is the 2nd generation edition.


----------



## rtaatl

Chicago-uber said:


> Note 4. No more squinting to see the damn map on iPhones


I concur...I have a Note 3 which is close enough. Not only for the big screen, but battery life. No more worrying about your phone going dead with Uber app running when parked...and with the new real time traffic information running on Google maps you're going to need the best battery out there.


----------



## water4tips

I use s4, got for 280 like 6 months ago with otterbox which is a must. I have wifi tethered nexus 7, awesome ease with it, but kids need to watch "karkoons" at home. 
I constantly meddle with and experiment with roms... so s4 on Google play edition lollipop had terrible battery drain, more than some Crappy charge cables can provide. (Use app galaxy charging current to rest your charger, should be over 1000ma), super hot too. Tried the new touch wiz lollipop with a custom kernel, it's a wip so super laggy. 
Now I'm on a custom kit kat touch wiz from ibastid xda dt com with a tweaked kernel and greenify so nothing runs in background. Super smooth and cool. Instant gps lock. 
Will upgrade to N4 when I get one used for cheap.
good to have your personal phone separate, tether and use hangouts dialer for uber calls. Haven't tried that yet.
agree with moto g 2014 as a budget phone, the one I got for wife is stable and reliable but slow with heavy processes, so I haven't used it.


----------



## water4tips

Many curse words to the guy who stole my note 2.. we shall square up in the hereafter my friend.
Would have been perfect. You can find one for the same price as a new motog 2014


----------



## forkedover

iphone 6 a customer left in my car 3 weeks ago with a tmobile hotspot.


----------



## uber_sea

I use HTC One m8 and I love it!


----------



## Leo_Aj

pri8t said:


> I have been using a iphone 5c just uber that i wifi tether to my andriod. I tried the andriod app on my driod phone and it seems much better, i like that i can you waze to navigate with uber.
> I just want to know what andriod phones is everyone else using since im in the market for a good one that will get ubering done good and accurate. Thanks


I suggest using galaxy s5 would be the best option.


----------



## XavierKnight

An old Samsung S4 running via hotpot through my note3. I use my Note as backup or when the app is on in the house.

Bigger the screen the better.


----------



## Leo_Aj

Whichever work best for you. Bigger the screen easy to navigate plus waze works really good on galaxy phones.


----------



## DjTim

I am currently using the HTC M8 (T-Mobile) and Samsung Note 3 (Verizon variant but only on Wi-Fi). Both work very well, but I like HTC products over Samsung products. Almost all carrier versions (Sense 6) HTC M8 phones have received the Lollipop OS upgrade (except Verizon) and it's working well for me. The only bad thing about the HTC phone I can say is I have polarized lenses for my sunglasses, and the screen blacks out when looking at it vertical. 

I always suggest to try out different phones. Most carriers have a 15 or 30 day return policy with either no or minimal restocking fee.


----------



## Actionjax

I Hear the One Plus is a good model.


----------



## Kevin Richards

Want to save money AND get a great phone? Look no further than the ZTE Zmax on MetroPCS. It is on sale for $99 right now with NO CONTRACT. $40/mo unlimited internet and calls/txts. It has a 5.7" screen, 2GB RAM (for smooth running, most cheap phones have 1GB), a decent quad-core snapdragon 400 processor and LTE internet running on Android 4.4 kitkat. No one can beat that! I have one and it runs fantastically. I almost bought a Oneplus One, but glad I just saved the money.


----------



## Jay2dresq

DjTim said:


> I am currently using the HTC M8 (T-Mobile) and Samsung Note 3 (Verizon variant but only on Wi-Fi). Both work very well, but I like HTC products over Samsung products. Almost all carrier versions (Sense 6) _HTC M8 phones have received the Lollipop OS upgrade (except Verizon)_ and it's working well for me. The only bad thing about the HTC phone I can say is I have polarized lenses for my sunglasses, and the screen blacks out when looking at it vertical.
> 
> I always suggest to try out different phones. Most carriers have a 15 or 30 day return policy with either no or minimal restocking fee.


I have an AT&T M8 and I'm still waiting for my Lollipop upgrade too.


----------



## DjTim

Jay2dresq said:


> I have an AT&T M8 and I'm still waiting for my Lollipop upgrade too.


Per HTC's website - Lollipop is still in the integration phase for AT&T. Verizon is in the certification phase, so AT&T may not get rolled out till April/May.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Its no deal breaker... I have the Android 4.4.4 upgrade, and I'm very happy with the phone. It is just my inner nerd wants Lollipop...


----------



## cybertec69

water4tips said:


> I use s4, got for 280 like 6 months ago with otterbox which is a must. I have wifi tethered nexus 7, awesome ease with it, but kids need to watch "karkoons" at home.
> I constantly meddle with and experiment with roms... so s4 on Google play edition lollipop had terrible battery drain, more than some Crappy charge cables can provide. (Use app galaxy charging current to rest your charger, should be over 1000ma), super hot too. Tried the new touch wiz lollipop with a custom kernel, it's a wip so super laggy.
> Now I'm on a custom kit kat touch wiz from ibastid xda dt com with a tweaked kernel and greenify so nothing runs in background. Super smooth and cool. Instant gps lock.
> Will upgrade to N4 when I get one used for cheap.
> good to have your personal phone separate, tether and use hangouts dialer for uber calls. Haven't tried that yet.
> agree with moto g 2014 as a budget phone, the one I got for wife is stable and reliable but slow with heavy processes, so I haven't used it.


I also use an S4 with no problems, un-rooted it, had been playing with Roms for years, they all have bugs, got tired of going back and forth between all these bugy Roms. I went back to stock and could not be happier, I also use Nova Launcher. You can get a used in mint condition Note 4 for like $500-550 on www.swappa.com , I have seen quite a few sell for $510 is mint condition.


----------



## McGillicutty

this is available today 2/20. LG G2, looks like it's factory unlocked. this is a killer deal for $209 shipped.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-G2-Lates...587?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c96bfe1bb


----------



## flyingdingo

iPhone.


----------

